
Show HN: I'm launching Makerloom to simplify sharing 3d models (makerloom.com) - ogezi
Hi Everyone,<p>I&#x27;ve been very interested in 3d printing and modelling for quite a few years now.
Something that I noticed was that it was fairly difficult to get (purchase) a 3d model for at good price. On the other hand, when I wanted to list my 3d models on a store there were complex (and annoying) agreements that I had to read and agree to. One of them was that I had to pay 30-70% of the selling price of my model to the platform. There were also restrictive exclusivity clauses that gave better rates but forced me to list my models on a single platform. That was always difficulty because I wanted to expose my models to as many people as possible.
That&#x27;s why I started Makerloom. To offer the &#x27;makers&#x27; 75% of what they sell their models for without any bull*%&amp;£ exclusivity clauses. This tremendously drops the total cost of each 3d model.
I want &#x27;makers&#x27; to be able to list their 3d models very easily and at good prices while exposing them to the largest audience possible. Check out the site at www.makerloom.com and join the next generation of makers and manufacturers.<p>PS: Please I need as much feedback as possible so if you notice something wrong with the site please comment on my post or send me an email at okibeogezi@outlook.com or okibeogezi@makerloom.com.<p>Thanks for reading,
Michael Ogezi
======
ogezi
I'd appreciate honest and critical feedback. I really want to hear your
thoughts on it. Thanks :)

~~~
brianjking
I think it's confusing about how much and how often a maker is paid. Do you
have to earn a specific amount prior to being paid out?

I guess I'm also confused about how you differ from Shapeways as either a
Maker or a consumer.

How you differ from Thingiverse makes sense, as there's obviously a "pay to
get this printed" model here.

